# 40ft HDMI cable recommendations for in-ceiling install ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys, I need some HDMI cable recommendations for an in-ceiling installation in my Home Theater room. The length needs to be about 25 ~ 35 ft, but I'm probably going to get a 40 ft cable just to cater for some unexpected length additions.

I want a cable that's as future proof as possible, so that I don't have to replace the cable for at least for 4-6 years. So it should readily support things like 4K, 3D 4K, Ethernet channel, ARC, etc, even though I'm currently not using any of these technologies.

I found a few potential cables at Monoprice, but don't know which to get:

40ft 24AWG CL2 Standard HDMI® Cable With Ethernet - Black - Monoprice.com
40ft 22AWG CL2 Standard HDMI® Cable With Ethernet - Black - Monoprice.com
40ft High Speed HDMI® Cable w/ RedMere® Technology - Monoprice.com
40ft Slim Series CL2 High Speed HDMI® Cable w/ RedMere® Technology - Monoprice.com

Similar to the second product above, I bought a 22AWG 35ft HDMI Cable from Monoprice a few years ago. It still works fine, but sometimes when resolution/channel changes, the signal goes dead and starts transmitting static - I then have to trigger another resolution/channel change (e.g. switch AVR input) to get it back. I don't know if this is an isolated issue with the cable I have, or if its because of some other reason.

Also, will I need a signal booster ?


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have always run around 30' and when I got my new blu-ray player I had to upgrade to a high speed cable. I would think you would be fine with the third cable you listed and I don't think you would need a booster. Someone else may have better experience with 40ft and have different advice.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would def go with the Redmere cables for long cables, or go to a repeater.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And get the CL2 rated cable for in-wall installation, gotta stay in code or insurance wont' pay!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, a nice high speed cable from monoprice or a redmere will do just fine.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Another vote here for the Redmere cable just remember they are directional cables and must be installed in the right direction.:T


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Which of the two Redmeres I've linked to should I use ? The first one isn't CL2 rated (I think), but the cable looks thicker and sturdier. The CL2 rated one looks relatively a little thin. I don't personally care about insurance claims, etc., and so in that respect the CL2 rated cable isn't important to me. I'm more concerned about long-term durability, and am wondering which of the two will be better in this respect.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ahmadka said:


> Which of the two Redmeres I've linked to should I use ? The first one isn't CL2 rated (I think), but the cable looks thicker and sturdier. The CL2 rated one looks relatively a little thin. I don't personally care about insurance claims, etc., and so in that respect the CL2 rated cable isn't important to me. I'm more concerned about long-term durability, and am wondering which of the two will be better in this respect.


both are rated for in wall installation if you read the specs. both should work just as fine. the ultra slim is designed to be thinner and more flexible. both will hold up equally fine. especially in a wall where it's not going to be tugged on or moved. the entire PURPOSE behind Redmere cables are to be able to get the cables slimmer without compromising the integrity of the signal


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I picked up the cheap Aurum cable from amazon... 30' for 14 bucks and figured for that price why not try it out.

turns out after my initial testing it works great. This will hold me over until I can afford the high dollar replacement.

Good thing is I ran ENT conduit from my audio rack to my projector so it's just a matter of slinking the old one out and pulling the new one in. Piece of cake.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ahmadka said:


> Which of the two Redmeres I've linked to should I use ? The first one isn't CL2 rated (I think), but the cable looks thicker and sturdier. The CL2 rated one looks relatively a little thin. I don't personally care about insurance claims, etc., and so in that respect the CL2 rated cable isn't important to me. I'm more concerned about long-term durability, and am wondering which of the two will be better in this respect.


If possible I would run PVC in the wall, and run 2 HDMI cables... Just in case you ever do have a failure you can easily pull the bad cable out (Monoprice has a lifetime warranty as I recall on the Redmere cables, but you need to send the defective one back), and have no down time while you are waiting for a replacement.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would probably run a CAT6 HDMI extender vice an HDMI cable. There is no clear length where they say HDMI starts to loose fidelity but I am going to say that 40' is at least the starting point.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Andre said:


> I would probably run a CAT6 HDMI extender vice an HDMI cable. There is no clear length where they say HDMI starts to loose fidelity but I am going to say that 40' is at least the starting point.


40 feet with redmere shouldn't pose a problem. Redmere doesn't have some of the length limitations regular cables have


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Andre said:


> I would probably run a CAT6 HDMI extender vice an HDMI cable. There is no clear length where they say HDMI starts to loose fidelity but I am going to say that 40' is at least the starting point.



15meters is generally regarded as an upper limit without some additional equipment. I recommend against CAT6 if it can be avoided.

Whatever you do, test by simulating before the install.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> I recommend against CAT6 if it can be avoided.


Why is that may I ask? We run them here at work and they work perfectly. Mind you they are longer then 40 ft.

The original poster didn't say if the ceiling was finished or unfinished, if finished fishing a terminated HDMI may be "difficult".


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I would go with Redmere for sure. I run a 40 ft Redmere HDMI in the ceiling to my tech room. To date no problems at all. I used HDMI repeater with my old setup and nothing but problems with audio dropouts.


----------

